
We're Selling Our SaaS Company (ProveSource) on eBay - yosid
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ProveSource-1-Social-Proof-Marketing-Platform-/352857074788?t=151
======
davegahan
LOL, that's crazy. Good luck!

------
gigatexal
Why?

